# Beretta Saftey Assembly?



## Schooner (Dec 28, 2019)

Hi Guys
I'm going NUTS trying to set that Spring & Plunger in right position - don't know EXACTLY how to get that " CLICK " all you guys talk about when the safety is in correct position - does that plunge go up where that RED SAFETY MART IS ? Help


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## Schooner (Dec 28, 2019)

Hey SSGN-Doc
Thanks so much 4 the video. However, I get that the Spring goes in the hole of the safety and the Plunger goes inside the Spring.
What I don't get is exactly how do I use the plastic straw? 
and do I just pushing on the Plunger ?
For what I see from that GREAT VIDEO you posted, I place my hand just like guy in the video holding the gun in an upright position - and keeping the safety Half in position so I can push the plunger WHERE?
Does the Plunger go all the way up pass the RED MARK & somehow I push it into that indentation???
THANKS SO MUCH for trying to help this 79yr. old dumb ass


----------



## fadlirya (Oct 31, 2019)

Schooner said:


> Hey SSGN-Doc
> Thanks so much 4 the video. However, I get that the Spring goes in the hole of the safety and the Plunger goes inside the Spring.
> What I don't get is exactly how do I use the plastic straw?
> and do I just pushing on the Plunger ?
> ...


+1


----------



## Schooner (Dec 28, 2019)

My Dear Fellow
After finally studying where the SPRONG & PLUNGER goes.
What I going NUTS about is:
How do I DEPRESS that PLUNGER?
That PLUNGER has a ROUND HEAD on it - and I can't get a proper tool to depress the PLUNGER.
I've tried this air sole can straw to no avail, tried thin small eye glass screwdriver no avail
What tool do I use to get in there & depress that ROUND HEAD PLUNGER HELP !


----------



## Schooner (Dec 28, 2019)

Any you Great Guys out there know what tool can I use to: get the safety
Plunger & Spring on my Beretta Tomcat 3032 - 
I believe ( tell me if I'm Wrong about
installing Plunger & Spring in proper position )
I install Spring & plunger in little hole in safety latch. Then put the Saftey in hole on gun leaving it slightly up so I can get a tool inside and try to depress plunger- Right or Wrong.
You tell me guys.
Don't forget to tell me THE BEST TOOL TO USE 2 DEPRESS THAT ROUND HEADED PLUNGER - GOD BLESS GUYS


----------



## Schooner (Dec 28, 2019)

What tool do I use to DEPRESS that round headed plunger ? In my 3032 Tomcat ?
HELP GUYS


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Schooner said:


> What tool do I use to DEPRESS that round headed plunger ? In my 3032 Tomcat ?
> HELP GUYS


I hate to say this but I think that at this point you're better off bringing that gun to someone who is familiar with working on guns. That video that SSGN_Doc posted pretty much tells you how to install that safety assembly better than anyone can describe with words.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Yeah. I’m kind of at a loss on how to describe it better. But I’ll try one more shot.

whatever tool you use to depress the plunger into the safety lever, will be used to seat the plunger BEFORE pushing the safety lever into the hole.

it just needs to be small enough and thin enough to keep that plunger in its recess in the safety lever, until it can rest on the frame of the pistol and not bind on the lip of the recess. If the plunger comes up out of the hole, the mechanical problem is that the shoulder of the plunger will bind on the edge of the recess in the safety lever. That will work as a wedge preventing you prom pushing the safety lever into the hole and fully seating it.

if you are unable to accomplish this, it may be best to stop before losing parts and any more sanity. Then take it to a gun shop and see if they can’t help you out. You may even offer,to let them watch the videos and see what they think and if they can help you first.

ive gotten in over my head before and had to take things to a shop or smith to get it sorted out.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

SSGN_Doc said:


> Yeah. I'm kind of at a loss on how to describe it better. But I'll try one more shot.
> 
> whatever tool you use to depress the plunger into the safety lever, will be used to seat the plunger BEFORE pushing the safety lever into the hole.
> 
> ...


I think that you've summed that up pretty nicely!

I've used small jeweler's screwdriver whenever I'm in that type of situation. I never thought of using an aerosol straw but now that I've seen it, it's a great idea. As the rounded head of the plunger is captured within the hole of the straw. Thanks for sharing that video.

I guess a word to the wise would be: That if you're not familiar with working on guns it's best to not go beyond a simple field strip.


----------



## Schooner (Dec 28, 2019)

SSGN_Doc said:


> Yeah. I'm kind of at a loss on how to describe it better. But I'll try one more shot.
> 
> whatever tool you use to depress the plunger into the safety lever, will be used to seat the plunger BEFORE pushing the safety lever into the hole.
> 
> ...


----------



## Schooner (Dec 28, 2019)

Hey SSGN_Doc
Once again I want to THANK YOU for trying to help me.
Via your advise I finally know where the plunger is to go on the gun.
Getting it in right position to work is another story . . . 
I can believe how INSANELY HARD it is to get that tiny sucker in the gun saftey.
Well I'm off again to try to get it right.
THANKS


----------



## Schooner (Dec 28, 2019)

Well I did it - Lost that Plunger.
Trying to order 2 sets.
To be continued. 
I would love to find the designer in Beretta Co. 
And put my hands around his little Italian NECK.
I'm ashamed to be an Italian when I see how those ASSHOLES designed my gun.
SCUMBAGS ! ! ! 
Man, I'm So PISSED as you can read


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Schooner said:


> Well I did it - Lost that Plunger.
> Trying to order 2 sets.
> To be continued.
> I would love to find the designer in Beretta Co.
> ...


I can understand you being pissed. But you shouldn't blame Beretta. The Tomcat is a small DA/SA semi auto and as such they have to cram a lot into a small package which makes the gun somewhat more difficult to work on. Especially for people who are not familiar with working on guns.

There's a reason why all gun manufacturers don't recommend that people go beyond a basic field strip. As they have no idea of their customers mechanical abilities or skills. Not only for basic liability reasons but from bad publicity from people such as yourself that blame them for the difficulty that they are having assembling/disassembling their products. Products of which they were forewarned not to take apart.

For someone who is familiar with working on guns installing that assembly is no big deal. From reading your posts it sounds to me that you are not one of those people? At this point, if I were you I would bring that gun to someone who is familiar with working on guns and save yourself from any further aggravation. I doubt that they would charge you much if anything as it should only take less than a minute to install.


----------

